# ECHOLOT EAGLE CUDA 128 FESTMONTAGE - KOMPLETTSYSTEM ab EUR 69,99



## Stollenwerk (6. Februar 2006)

*EAGLE CUDA 128 *
*FESTMONTAGE - KOMPLETTSYSTEM* 
*Mit Geber für Heckmontage*
*Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch*
*Stollenwerk-Vollservice*
GRATIS!
Katalog mit großem ECHOLOT & GPS Special kostenlos anfordern.
INHALT:
Vergleichstabellen, Tips, Tricks und ausführliche Informationen zu jedem Gerät.
EXTRA:
Echolotberater, der in Zusammenarbeit mit der Zeitschrift „Blinker“ erstellt wurde.
ANFORDERN:
Den Spezialkatalog können Sie HIER GRATIS ANFODERN
*EAGLE CUDA 128*
*FESTMONTAGE - KOMPLETTSYSTEM *
*Mit Geber für Heckmontage*
*Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch*
*Stollenwerk-Vollservice*

Es gibt wohl kaum ein Gerät, das so viele Möglichkeiten zu einem so günstigen Preis bietet. Serienmäßig enthält das CUDA 128 bereits eine Graulinienfunktion, Fischerkennung als Sichel oder Fischsymbol und vieles mehr.

*!!! Supergünstiges Echolot für Gelegenheitsangler !!!*

*Plus: Einfache Bedienung!Extraplus: Zu jedem Gerät erhalten Sie unsere Broschüre “ECHOLOT 1x1” mit wertvollen Informationen, Tips und Tricks rund ums Thema Echolot.*

*Fazit: ALLROUNDECHOLOT ZU EINEM UNGLAUBLICHEN PREIS UND UNGLAUBLICH GUTER AUSSTATTUNG!*

Extraplus: Einfache Bedienung 

Daten: 
Tiefe bis 180 Meter
Geberwinkel 20° + 60°
Auflösung 128 x 132 Bildpunkte
Bildschirmgröße 85 x 64 mm (BxH)
Fischsymbol 4 Größen
Fischsichel
4 Grautöne
Graulinie
Simulationsprogramm
Memoryfunktion
Temperatursensor
Tiefenanzeige in Meter
Bedienungsanleitung Deutsch
CE-Prüfzeichen
Garantie 24 Monate
Stollenwerk Vollservice 

*Ergänzende Informationen:*

*FESTMONTAGE Komplettsysteme*
Wird bei eigenen Booten eingesetzt. Der Geber wird am Heck des Bootes fest verschraubt. Das Echolot befindet sich auf einem Bildschirmhalter, der ebenfalls fest mit dem Boot verschraubt wird. Der Bildschirm lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen vom Halter lösen und mitnehmen. Sie erhalten bei uns ausschließlich KOMPLETTSYSTEME. Das bedeutet für Sie: Keine „versteckte“ Kosten. 
*Lieferumfang:* Bildschirm, Bildschirmhalter, Stromkabel, Sicherung, Geber mit Halterung, Geberkabel, Montagematerial. 

*STOLLENWERK VOLLSERVICE*
Bei uns hört die Beratung nicht mit dem Verkauf auf. Das Stollenwerk-Team steht bei allen Fragen – auch nach dem Kauf - mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Und sollte die Elektronik Probleme bereiten, stehen Sie bei uns auch nicht im Regen, denn bei Stollenwerk gibt es ein eigenes SERVICE-Zentrum. Diesem Service vertrauen viele tausende zufriedene Echolot- und GPS Besitzer.




Bestellnummer: 086501



*Hier gehts zu unserem Onlineshop*


----------

